# DoS auf den Server



## Heiko (2 August 2004)

Der Server ächzt zur Zeit unter einem massiven DoS-Angriff.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Zugriffe auf den Server massiv einschränken müssen. Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2004)

Der Server ist wieder voll erreichbar, ich habe Filterungsmaßnahmen ergreifen müssen, die die Verfügbarkeit mancher Dienste etwas einschränken können.
Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## sherlock70 (4 August 2004)

*Hab mich schon gewundert....*

Seit fast zwei Tagen nicht erreichbar gewesen das Forum.

Ist es ein DDoS? Kann man eine bestimmte Signatur erkennen? Und kannst Du später mal - wenn es überstanden ist - näher erläutern was passierte, und wie es in den Griff zu kriegen war?

Verdächtige gibts ja genug...

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------



## Heiko (4 August 2004)

Es ist ein dDoS, Spuren sind vorhanden, die Lage ist momentan im Griff.
Die Last kannst Du an der Bandbreitennutzung oben sehen.
Über Art und Gegenmaßnahmen sag ich hier nichts, ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## News (4 August 2004)

Das Forum bekomme ich, 
nicht aber die www-Startseite.
Ohoh, wer war denn das nun wieder? Der liebe Mario? Oder womöglich Peter Huth? (Achtung, Ironie enthalten!) 
Wir bleiben gespannt.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 August 2004)

Jetzt gehts an das Sichten der umfangreichen Protokolle. Das dauert a bisserl...


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2004)

Dieser Angriff ist ein deutliches Indiz dafür, das dieses Forum seinen Zweck in erfreulichem Umfang erfüllt.
Irgend ein Haderlump muß sich da sehr schmerzhaft auf den Fuß gestiegen fühlen.

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (4 August 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgend ein Haderlump muß sich da sehr schmerzhaft auf den Fuß gestiegen fühlen.


Einer?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Einer?



Einer reicht ja wohl, wenn er eine Horde Zombies einsetzt, die per Wurmpost gleich noch Nachschub rekrutieren. Troja-Würmer welche DDoS-Bewaffnung im Paket haben, sind nix neues...

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (5 August 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technisch ist das klar. Das Zitat lautete aber:



> Irgend *ein* Haderlump muß sich da sehr schmerzhaft auf den Fuß gestiegen fühlen.


Hervorhebung von mir. Darauf bezog sich "Einer?" - rein rhetorisch. Oder glaubst Du, diese Seiten würden nur einem einzigen Menschen auf die Hühneraugen steigen oder es gäbe unter diesen (nebenbei) adressierten Mitlesern nur einen Lumpen? Nun klar?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2004)

* Handelsblatt.com*

zum Thema Zombies 



> Vielleicht soll eine mahnende Stimme im Netz zum Schweigen gebracht werden.



cp


----------



## A John (5 August 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gehts an das Sichten der umfangreichen Protokolle. Das dauert a bisserl...


Vielleicht war ja mal wieder ein kleines "Plugin" am Werk?

Gruss A. John


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2004)

Ich kann dazu aktuell nix sagen.


----------



## sherlock70 (5 August 2004)

Aber wenn es vorbei ist, und wir alle wieder drüber lachen können, dann wäre es schön mal zu hören was genau los war.

Gruß,

Sherlock


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2004)

damit auch nicht so versierte Forenleser einen Hinweis bekommen,
was hier zur Zeit "abgeht":
http://www.sias.de/lexikon-d.html



> Distributed-Denial-of-Service-Angriff (DDoS) (engl. DDoS = verteilter DoS-Angriff): Der Distributed Denial of Service Angriff ist dem DoS-Angriff ähnlich, hierbei werden möglichst viele Computer beauftragt, einen einzelnen PC/Server mit einer Vielzahl von Anfragen zu belasten. Ziel ist es, dass der angegriffene Server nicht mehr erreichbar ist. Oftmals werden viele PCs mittels eines Trojanischen Pferdes infiziert, um diesen Angriff zu starten.



cp


----------



## sherlock70 (5 August 2004)

Und wenn man was wirklich spannendes zum Thema lesen möchte:
(Ist leider Englisch, aber es lohnt sich)

http://www.grc.com/dos/drdos.htm

http://www.grc.com/dos/drdos.htm

Die beiden Links führen zu ziemlich ausführlichen Berichten über zwei DoS auf grc.com. Der Mensch dort hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben rauszufinden, was da wie passiert ist. Die erste Attacke war 2001, die zweite 2002. Und die Technik hat sich in dem Jahr erheblich weiterentwickelt. Wenn man heute unter einem DoS leidet, wird es noch etwas raffinierter organisiert sein. :cry: 

Sherlock


----------



## drboe (5 August 2004)

Hi,

DDOS muss ja aktuell ziemlich heftig sein. Die Startseite von 'computerbetrug' kriege ich jedenfalls nicht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2004)

Zur Zeit ist es wieder blitzschnell.

Seht das unter dem Motto:

Viel Feind, viel Ehr!


Haltet die Ohren steif.

Gruß
Stieglitz

p.s.: wundert mich das das noch kein Thema bei Heise etc. ist.


----------



## sherlock70 (5 August 2004)

Die sind dort mittlerweile Blind für echte Computermeldungen. Da gibt es nur noch Wirtschaftsnachrichten. Ich finde es da besonders peinlich, daß das Handelsblatt einen Artikel über diesen Fall hat, heise jedoch nicht. Ich habe sowohl eine Mail an heise geschreiben, als auch eine Off-Topic Nachricht gepostet, ohne Erfolg....  :argue:

Sherlock

Also, alle schön an Heise ein mail schicken ([email protected]) und nach dem Bericht zu diesem DoS fragen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 August 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: wundert mich das das noch kein Thema bei Heise etc. ist.



Faehsn mutmaßt im Newstickerforum bei Heise, das aus Rücksicht auf den gebeutelten Server vorerst ein Artikel unterbleibt.
Wenn zum "normalen" DDoS noch der Heise-DDoS zuschlägt, dann fliegt dem Forenserver warscheinlich noch die CPU aus dem Sockel.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2004)

Der Angriff läuft zwar noch, ist mir aber faktisch technisch momentan egal.
Insofern gibts noch Kapazitäten.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 August 2004)

@Heiko

Gute Arbeit, und super, dass Ihr das in den Griff bekommen habt. Hast vermutlich eigentlich besseres bei dem Wetter zu tun... 

BTW, ich frage mich gerade, ob die dDoS nicht von der gleichen Ecke kommt, aus der auch die trojanergesteurten Dialereinwahlen kommen. Hatte mal ein Teil in den Fingern, das hinreichend geeignet fuer so etwas gewesen waere, und wuerde natuerlich schon etwas zur Sichtbarkeit des Forums sagen. Naja, genug der Spekulationenm, zu gegebener Zeit gibts vermutlich ein Statement der Forenbetreiber ueber die Erkenntnisse.

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2004)

es gibt nicht nur Heise: 

http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/27964.asp


cp


----------



## sherlock70 (6 August 2004)

@Picard:
Das ist wohl richtig.... Aber es ist trotzdem enttäuschend, weil ich tatenlos zusehen muss wie heise zu einer Plattform für BWLer und Möchtegerne verkommt.  :evil: 

Aber auch bei Golem.de ist noch nichts zu dieser Sache gemeldet worden.

@Heiko:
Hat denn irgendeiner von denen mal sich bei Euch gemeldet? Wenn ja, wäre ich beruhigt, und die Welt wieder in Ordnung.

Sherlock


----------



## Heiko (6 August 2004)

Nope - hier noch keine Meldung.


----------



## sascha (6 August 2004)

Auch hier nicht. Anfrage bislang nur von pctipp.ch - und die haben es ja gestern dann auch gemeldet.


----------



## technofreak (6 August 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49854


> Schutz-Seiten unter DDoS-Angriff
> 
> Das gemeinsame Forum der Seiten dialerschutz.de und computerbetrug.de, die sich der Aufklärung und dem Schutz vor Dialerabzocke und Computerbetrügereien gewidmet haben, leidet seit vier Tagen unter einem massiven Denial-of-Service-Angriff. Offenbar nutzt der Angreifer ein oder mehrere Bot-Netze; hauptsächlich stammen die Angreifer-IPs aus dem asiatischen und pazifischen Raum, vereinzelt aber auch aus Brasilien, Spanien und Deutschland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Cutty (7 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49854
> 
> 
> > Schutz-Seiten unter DDoS-Angriff
> ...


Bei dem Artikel gibt es ja im Heise-Forum schon Spekulationen wer das war und da fiel auch wieder der Name [...edit...]. Hat der wieder was damit zu tun?


----------



## Dino (7 August 2004)

Was bei Heise im Forum abgeht, ist uns hier relativ wurscht! In diesem Forum möchten und werden wir mit Sicherheit keine Namen nennen, um damit eine Diskussion auf Heise-Niveau auszulösen, die sich nur auf bloße Vermutungen stützt. Und ich bitte darum, das zu respektieren und nicht irgendwelche Namen in den Raum zu werfen, um wildesten und vor allem unbewiesenen Spekulationen Tür und Tor zu öffnen. Wenn das gewollt wäre, wäre der Name schon im Hauptartikel bei Heise aufgetaucht. Aber auch dort wird die Nennung vermieden. 
Daher (und nicht nur wegen der NuBs): Name im Vorposting entfernt!


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Hier wird es keine Infos zu Tätern geben. Zumindest keine Namen.
Wir achten auch das Persönlichkeitsrecht von Straftätern.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (7 August 2004)

Sorry das ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Du brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen.
Du darfst alles fragen, aber nicht alles wissen.


----------



## Mr. Cutty (7 August 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst alles fragen, aber nicht alles wissen.


Hast recht, aber der Mensch ist halt von Natur aus sehr neugierig.


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Hast recht, aber der Mensch ist halt von Natur aus sehr neugierig.


Damit hat hier sicher auch keiner ein Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir achten auch das Persönlichkeitsrecht von Straftätern.


:vlol:


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast Du auch was sinnvolles beizutragen?


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Der heise.de Beitrag ist sehr interessant.

Insbesondere unter dem Wissen - wer mit welchen Kompetenz - welche Informationen an heise.de gibt.

Genauso - wer mit welchen Informationen entsprechend des Datenschutzes umgeht.

Zum Schluss noch zu sugerieren es handele sich evtl. um einen Herrn aus "Süddeutschland" - der bereits aufgefallen ist - ist ebenfalls sehr interessant.

Wenn dieser heise.de Beitrag mal nicht nach hinten losgeht.

Beobachten wir mal weiter.

IM


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Um es mal ganz klar zu sagen:
Heise hat von uns - nachweislich - nur die Fakten um den DoS erhalten.
Kein Namen, keine Andeutungen auf eine bestimmte oder überhaupt eine Person, sowie nicht personenspezifische Infos zum letzten DoS.
Die Mutmaßungen aus dem Forum bei heise sind genau das: Mutmaßungen aus dem Forum bei heise. Weder von hier aus beeinflusst, noch gesteuert.
Zu Personen gabs und gibts weder Andeutungen, noch Infos. Das ist jederzeit belegbar. 
Ich gedenke nicht, mich auf solch ein Niveau herab zu lassen.
Jede Verbindung dieser Mutmaßungen nach hier ist rein fiktiv.


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Ich spreche nicht über das Forum bei heise.de - sondern über den Artikel und die Aussagen die Heiko Rittelmeier dort gemacht hat.

Aber das ist nicht etwas was in dieses Forum gehört.


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche nicht über das Forum bei heise.de - sondern über den Artikel und die Aussagen die Heiko Rittelmeier dort gemacht hat.


Könntest Du da mal etwas konkreter werden?
Ich hab mich in dem Zusammenhang ausdrücklich nur zur technischen Seite geäußert. Weißt Du mehr über meine Äußerungen als ich?


----------



## News (7 August 2004)

Gemeint ist sicherlich der 3. Absatz in der Heisemeldung über die vorige Attacke - der allerdings von Heise selbst formuliert wurde (also kein Zitat von Heiko).
Der Schlusssatz "Die Betreiber schließen nicht aus, dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Vorfällen gibt." legt natürlich bestimmte Vermutungen nahe.
Wobei "nicht ausschließen" allerdings eine schlaffe, eher nichtssagende Formulierung ist.
Bsp.: "Ich schließe nicht aus, dass es bald doch wieder regnet."
Wäre ja nicht gänzlich unmöglich...


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Achja, was ich noch sagen wollte:
Ich schließe übrigens in der Tat nicht aus, dass ein Zusammenhang mit einem der letzten DoS besteht.
Das hat aber nix damit zu tun, dass ich jemanden konkret verdächtige - und wenn, dann schon gleich überhaupt nicht öffentlich.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 August 2004)

... mal langsam, ja:

heise hat formuliert - das ist erst einmal deren Problem.

Und der Satz "Die Seitenbetreiber haben eine konkrete Vermutung, wer hinter dem Angriff steckt und prüfen momentan rechtliche Maßnahmen. " mag ja so sogar von Heiko wörtlich gefallen sein (was ich nicht weiß) - und wenn: Das heißt NICHT, dass die jetzigen "Verdächtigen" mit denen vergangener Attacken identisch sein müssen, oder?

Vielleicht verdächtigen die Betreiber ja George Bush - der war's im Mai definitiv nicht - könnte aber jetzt verdächtigt werden. Die Formulierung wäre exakt die Gleiche.

Und der Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte auch von Straftätern ist kein Spaß, sondern rechtlich vorgeschrieben. Nur mal so angemerkt.

Schön, dass manche hier gut aufpassen, dass nix falsch läuft. Aber ein wenig Zurückhaltung sollte geboten sein, wenn Persönlichkeitsrecht betroffen sind - und Heiko hat auch solche und lässt sich ungerne Unerlaubtes unterstellen.


----------



## News (7 August 2004)

Ich "schließe nicht aus", dass es George Bush war...


----------



## Counselor (7 August 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "schließe nicht aus", dass es George Bush war...


Vorsicht mit solchen konkreten Mutmaßungen. Der Mann hat exzellente Staranwälte, die das Forum wegen 'Rechtsberatung' in Grund und Boden klagen ...


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "schließe nicht aus", dass es George Bush war...


Mit dieser Aussage hat sich Dein nächster USA-Urlaub dann auch erledigt...


----------



## sascha (7 August 2004)

> Zum Schluss noch zu sugerieren es handele sich evtl. um einen Herrn aus "Süddeutschland" - der bereits aufgefallen ist - ist ebenfalls sehr interessant.
> 
> Wenn dieser heise.de Beitrag mal nicht nach hinten losgeht.



Weiß IM mehr als wir alle? Er spricht hier von einem 'Herrn aus "Süddeutschland"', übrigens als erster und einziger bisher. Woher weiß IM von diesem Herrn? Wieso schließt er ausgerechnet auf diese Person im Kontext mit den zwei genannten DDOS? Weshalb glaubt er, hier werde ein Kontext suggeriert - zwischen Vorgängen oder Personen, die er offenbar kennt oder kennen will? Und wieso mutmaßt er mehr drohend denn feststellend, dass es einen "Schuß" gebe oder gegeben habe, der "nach hinten" losgehen könne? Und was meint er mit "nach hinten losgehen"? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Lieber Sascha,

einfach mal das Thema Beamtenrecht - Datenschutz mit Heiko lesen und diskutieren.

Auch wer den Weg in die öffentlichkeit sucht muss sich an Gesetze halten.

Ich denke das Heiko alleine durch seine berufliche Tätigkeit äußerst umsichtig mit Informationen und Behauptungen vorgehen sollte.

P.S.

Was den Herrn aus Süddeutschland angeht.
Jerder kann sich aus den Aussage die Heiko gemacht hat (heise.de) ja wohl zusammenreimen wer gemeint ist.

Ich habe bewusst auf die Namensnennung verzichtet.


PPS:

Darf man interne Ermittlungsergebnisse an die Presse geben ?
Du als Reporter sollst dich doch damit auskennen.

Fragen über Fragen - die hier sicherlich nicht gelöst werden.


----------



## sascha (7 August 2004)

Reporter kennen sich mit Vielem aus, sogar mit Schüssen ins Blaue


----------



## Der Jurist (7 August 2004)

@ IM


Der Hinweis auf das Beamtenrecht ist - mit Verlaub - voll daneben.

Denn erstens haben Beamte auch so etwas wie ein privates Leben, darin sind sie "normalen" Bürgern ziemlich gleichgestellt.

Zweitens, ein Beamter wird nicht in eigener Sache tätig. Das ist vom Recht so vorgesehen. Damit sind Deine Vorstellungen wohl wie Seifenblasen. Sie steigen leicht auf, platzen aber sofort.

Drittens, die Informationen, die Du unterstellst, ist in der Aussage bei Heise, die Heiko gemacht hat, nicht zu finden. 

[Unterstellung] Nur wer mehr Hintergrundwissen hat, kommt zu dem Schluß.[/Unterstellung]


----------



## Counselor (7 August 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Jerder kann sich aus den Aussage die Heiko gemacht hat (heise.de) ja wohl zusammenreimen wer gemeint ist.


Die Betonung liegt auf *zusammenreimen* :bussi: 


			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man interne Ermittlungsergebnisse an die Presse geben ?


Passiert es nicht öfters, daß Ermittler in Presseerklärungen 'interne Ermittlungsergebnisse' zu Verbrechen präsentieren? :lol:


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Manchmal können Menschen noch dazulernen.


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Jerder kann sich aus den Aussage die Heiko gemacht hat (heise.de) ja wohl zusammenreimen wer gemeint ist.


So, mein lieber Berufsprovokateur.
Dann sag mir doch bitte mal was ich genau gesagt habe.
Die meiste Unterhaltung mit dem Herrn von Heise lief übrigens über Sascha. Von mir kam die technische Seite.
Zu mehr hätte ich - schon allein aufgrund der Arbeitsbelastung durch den DoS auch überhaupt keine Zeit gehabt.
Also hör mit Deinen Unterstellungen auf oder bring mal Fakten (was Du zweifelsohne nicht kannst).


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Eine einfache Frage: 

Woher weist du  - und nennst das so bei heise.de - das in Kürze ein Strafbefehl gegen den/die Personen ergeht die damals das Forum angegriffen haben sollen ?


----------



## sascha (7 August 2004)

Hmm, ob er als Betroffener bei den Ermittlern gefragt hat, wie der Stand der Ermittlungen ist? Oder sein Anwalt? Oder ich?


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

Woher nimmst Du die Idee, dass ich das so gesagt haben soll?
Da steht "die Betreiber". Das bin nicht nur ich. Sascha ist genauso Betreiber wie ich auch.
Übrigens - mal als Seiteninfo unabhängig vom Thema: ich habe damals Anzeige erstattet und zumindest bislang keinen Einstellungsbescheid bekommen. Das klingt für mich schon danach, dass rechtliche Folgen für den Täter daraus erwachsen. Vor allem, weil ich in der Anzeige einen Tatverdächtigen konkret benannt habe. Nein, ich verrate hier nicht wer das war - nicht mal, aus welchem Bereich der Republik er ist. Verfahrenseinstellungen gehen in aller Regel schneller als sich mehrere Monate hinzuziehen. Welche Folgen das sein werden, werden wir sehen. Persönlich halte ich einen Strafbefehl für sehr wahrscheinlich, falls meine Theorie mit der Nicht-Einstellung stimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass es in einem so einfach gelagerten Fall zu einer mündlichen Verhandlung kommt. Entweder, mein Tatverdächtiger wars, dann sollte er dafür bestraft werden, oder er wars eben nicht. Dann hätte ich aber vermutlich schon einen Einstellungsbescheid erhalten.
Frag doch mal Sascha welche Auskunft er von er Pressestelle der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten hat.


----------



## IM (7 August 2004)

Ich schlage mal vor dieses Thema hier nicht zu verbreitern.

Mit Heiko als Beamten würde ich darüber sogar noch diskutieren - evtl. per PN - mit Sascha nicht. 

Saschas Interesse ist ein anderes wie das von Heiko.
Und mit Sascha diskutiere ich nicht.

Ich denke die Meinungen sind ausgetauscht - ich geh jetzt was essen.


----------



## Heiko (7 August 2004)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Heiko als Beamten würde ich darüber sogar noch diskutieren - evtl. per PN - mit Sascha nicht.


Mein Posteingang steht für sinnvolle Diskussionen jederzeit offen.


----------



## Fidul (8 August 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klagen? Der schickt Bomber!


----------



## scrat007 (8 August 2004)

Und nach den Bombern behauptet er das im Forum MVW gelagert wurden, das  hier Terroristen beherbergt wurden, das er uns die Demokratie bringt und das er uns befreit hat.

Aber mal ernsthaft. Bloß weil sich irgendein Redakteur was zusammenreimt heißt das noch lange nicht das auch nur das geringste drann ist. Zusammenreimen kann an sich viel, z.B. anhand der Tasache das Frauen in der Kirche keinen Dienst verrichten dürfen das alle Schwul sind im Vatikan, oder daran das die Bild zur alten Rechtschreibung zurückgekert ist das sie zu blöd waren um die neue zu verstehen.  :lol:


----------



## drboe (8 August 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst alles fragen, aber nicht alles wissen.


Woraus ergibt sich ein *Verbot* umfassenden Wissens? - Natürlich darf er; aber niemand ist verpflichtet, ihn schon deshalb in Kenntnis zu setzen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (8 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Woraus ergibt sich ein *Verbot* umfassenden Wissens? - Natürlich darf er; aber niemand ist verpflichtet, ihn schon deshalb in Kenntnis zu setzen.


Man muss nicht alles, was man nicht versteht, auch noch kommentieren wollen.

Die zitierte Äußerung ist klar und verständlich und braucht keine Belehrungen.

Einfach mal die eigene Signatur lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (8 August 2004)

Da habe ich auch einige Tipps für Dich: einfach einmal sinnerfassend lesen lernen, desgleichen einen Kommentar von einer durchaus unernsten Bemerkung zu unterscheiden, - man beachte den Smile, den zu zitieren Du unterläßt (eine Verfäschung des Tons, den ich ziemlich unverschämt finde). 

Zudem wäre es angebracht, wenn Du die eigenen Masstäbe einmal justierst. Wenn nämlich mein Post ggf. als überflüssig zu kritisieren ist, - meinerseits gebongt, da jedenfalls nicht zum Thema, obwohl man nicht nur tierisch ernst sein kann/muss  - trifft dies für den von Heiko ebenfalls zu. Ganz besonders aber gilt das für Deinen Beitrag. Schon Deine Vermutung, ich hätte das nicht verstanden, wollte gar *belehren*, deutet auf eine Hybris, der der Absturz sehr schnell folgen kann. Das Unverständis ist nämlich ganz auf Deiner Seite. Offenbar muss man für Dich ja Ironie-Tags anbringen.

Belehrend postest übrigens lediglich Du. Diese Attitüde kannst Du Dir mir gegenüber gern sparen; m. E. gegenüber allen anderen auch. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (8 August 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, da George Bush durch mich in diese Diskussion gebracht wurde: 

Das würde seine Wiederwahl endgültig verhindern. Denn mein Büro liegt nahe genug am Kölner Dom, dass die Weltpresse und -TV-Anstalten sicherlich sehr schmerzhafte Bilder verbreiten würden. Und die Kirche mit den zwei Spitzen ist auch in den USA sehr beliebt ...

Und eigentlich ist dieser "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" jetzt ausdiskutiert. Manche sind immer noch essen, andere zerquetschen eine Presseinfo von Heise bis zum ultimo, wieder andere riskieren Kollateralschäden am einzigen Bauwerk weltweit, zu dem Kinder meinen, Stahlgerüste seien gotisch ...

Thread ex.


----------

